# Oar Size For Jon Boat?



## mattfl467 (Nov 14, 2014)

My 12 foot Jon boat measure approx 48" across at point where oars mount up, I have seen alot of varying formulas to determine oar size. What is everyone else with a 48" width using for size? I am leaning towards 6'6"-7', can't remember what size I used as a kid.
Thanks in advance.

-Matt


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I don't know what part of the country you are in, but down here in E Texas, hardly anybody mounts oars. We all use paddles (3' to 6'; wooden or aluminum). About the only thing we see with mounted oars are kayaks.

Sorry I couldn't help, but I wish you luck. I'd like to know myself.

Have a good one,
Keith
Texas


----------



## Southern Appal (Nov 15, 2014)

I bought seven foot oars for mine. Work just fine.


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 15, 2014)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Well, I don't know what part of the country you are in, but down here in E Texas, hardly anybody mounts oars. We all use paddles (3' to 6'; wooden or aluminum). About the only thing we see with mounted oars are kayaks.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help, but I wish you luck. I'd like to know myself.
> 
> ...



Interesting, growing up in the northeast, all we "paddled" were canoes or kayaks.
Different strokes for different folks..pun intended


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah 7' seems about right to me as well


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 15, 2014)

+1 on the 7' s. I bought 6'6" ers for my 1436(48" beam) thinking I may not have the power as an old fart that I had as a young man. And I wasn't sure if rowing hard would hurt my weak back. My back is fine and I can handle more leverage. 7's, at least. You can always overlap the handles, thereby shortening each oar by 4-5" if you need to.


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 15, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> +1 on the 7' s. I bought 6'6" ers for my 1436(48" beam) thinking I may not have the power as an old fart that I had as a young man. And I wasn't sure if rowing hard would hurt my weak back. My back is fine and I can handle more leverage. 7's, at least. You can always overlap the handles, thereby shortening each oar by 4-5" if you need to.



Appreciate the advice, so much conflicting info and formulas out there. I'm going with 7 footers. My back can handle it, plus it will give me more weapon to jam down a gators throat if need be :shock:


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ordered some 7's from Wallyworld, Thanks for the help


----------

